# ok help me 72 gal new



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok this is my first post. I bought a 72 gallon bow front corner tank 2 years ago off a guy on ebay. he just got rid of it cause he went bigger. Tonight 2 years later I fill it up to see if i was going to have any leaks. Ok next question is am I going to have to drain it to put all the sand and salt in it? i am thinking yes just to get everything even. After i got it filled me and my family kindof thought it is relaxing just to watch a aquarium even though the thing is just plain water. I have a whisper filter running now just to clean the tank out. What do i do now going to get the sand salt and possibly a filter tommorrow. I understand this is going to take time like a month just empty getting bacteria. Oh before i forget i live in the country I have well water it is ran through a kinetico filter with salt will this water hurt anything or do i just take it straight out of the well??? thanks for any answers i hope my wife can get this down seems to me a lot of money at risk.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

first off welcome to the forum glad you joined us

what are the plans for this tank, i take it your going to have saltwater but are you going to do fish only or reef or fish only with live rock?

as for do you need to drain the tank to put the sand and salt in
i would drian it if i was you, i didnt drain my tank when i added my sand and im still trying to get the sand completely clean

on to your question about your water
i would get your water tested to see where to stand, i have seen some people with well water where the alk is off the chart


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

First:
*w2*w2*w2

Second:

I agree with phil i didn't drain my tank when i added the sand and i really wish i did. You don't have to but it makes it easier to aquascape the sand the way you want it.

Third:

I also agree with phil on this point. Give the water a nice test and see whats going on with it.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

:welcome: I would recommend that you take your time and thoroughly research what it will take to set up and maintain a salt water aquarium. I agree with what phil has said but that is just the beginning. Even if you are planning a fish only tank you will need an excellent filter and have to perform regular partial water changes to maintain excellent water conditions. 

The hobby is expensive and mistakes can make it even more so. Take your time and read, research, and ask questions before you buy. Don't trust the salespersons at your LFS to always give you correct answers. Remember that their job is to sell. The folks here have nothing to gain so they are probably your best source of correct information.


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

ok went to store today to get prices for all the stuff i need. gonna be expensive for sure. the filter he said goes with starts with a f. cant remember the rest of it. he said my well water would work i said it is being filtered with kinetico water filter but it has salt in it. MORTON salt. talked to a guy at work and he said he has a reverse osmosis system just hook into your water and runs through this thing and there it is. he said buy distilled water i would look pretty funny at wallmart getting 72 gallon jugs of water..lol he came up with about 250 for the sand and salt and a hydrometer? and 250 or so for filter. he also said that i would only have to run the tank for a week or so before i could get some cheap fish. oh he also said id need only 1 heater. how much live rock would i need to start out with? endless questions but this is the place to ask. and as far as draining tank i did that with waterbed siphon worked great and fast. now ready for sand then do i fill and add salt and run then do i put live rock in and let it run or do i wait til water is filtered before live rock........


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

oh plans prob just liverock and a bunch of nemos my 5 year old says


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

You may want to start out by reading this.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/common-beginner-questions-3785.html

There are a couple of other stickies that I also posted at the top of this forum which you also might want to read.

Good luck.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

welcome to our forum...


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

ok this isnt working not finding any help guy at store said one thiing sent to another said something different bout to just go to the pond catch acouple bluegill and throw them in. there. I bought a bucket of salt today 2 bags of live sand and 2 bags of aragonite. now what goes on the bottom of the tank. are the 2 types of sand. already losing patience on what to do already lost. makes me wonder if i even want to get into this. they said i will have to rinse the aragonite. how am i gonna rinse sand. the salt said 1/2 cup of salt to a gallon so i have a 72 gallon tank so i think if i calculated right 36 cups?


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

Take it from me... also a newbie... You'll need lots and lots of patience. And it's lots of work. If you want to back out, now is the time. It really is a hobby, that's the thing I had to figure out for myself. People don't get involved in hobbies they don't find enjoyable, so if water changes and testing salinity are not your idea of a good time, then you better get ready for a big 72 gallon pain in the butt.

As far as your sand, I didn't rinse my sand. Sorry folks, but I didn't want to rinse away any beneficial bacteria that might be in the live sand. Plus, like you, I had no idea how to rinse sand even if I wanted to.

But that's not the worst part: I used tap water. *gasp* The thing is I'm on well water and it's pretty clean, so I just used it. I also took the water from the outside spicket because I wanted to bypass my water softener. For water changes I've been using distilled water.

Yes, 36 cups, 72 gallons. That sounds right. But if I were you I wouldn't put it all in at once because if you go over you'll have to drain water and add fresh water. Even though it's a 72 gallon you won't have 72 gallons of water in there.

Also, once you get up and running you'll have to wait while your tank cycles. It could take several weeks.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sand rake video I made: 
YouTube - Sand Rake - Aquarium Maintenance Tool


----------

